# Which Commercial Feed For Show?



## clingenpeel (Apr 1, 2013)

I've been trying to get started with raising show goats (boers) the last few years. I've been feeding Purina's Noble Goat because it's easily available. I also thought it was about the ONLY thing available in my area. I've recently discovered that I have Kent, Umbarger, and Show-Rite feeds all available within a reasonable drive.

Of the above mentioned feeds, can anyone recommend one or give either positive or negative feedback?

(Feeding both breeding goats and wethers)

Thanks


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Our vet recommended noble goat that's medicated for bucks and wethers and another show feed is honor show chow the post popular here is honor impulse 

Im just for warning For wethers they need medicated feed or they will get kidney stones then you get a big vet bill and they may or may not make it we just had this happen to us we ended up with a $200 vet bill then had to put him down anyway 
But we hadn't had any problem until this year so be careful it's recommended for bucks to 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

We've had good success with a 17% medicated akin to Boer Goat Developer.
Along with 3rd cut alfalfa to balance it all out.
It is believed that diet plays a significant role on whether or not they will develop stones.


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

It is believed that diet plays a significant role on whether or not they will develop stones.[/QUOTE]

All of our goats have been on the same diet for the past 5 yrs and we haven't had any trouble is why we didnt understand why he suddenly had an issue

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Could it be that he wasn't consuming enough of it? I _think_ a goat needs to eat about 2# medicated per feeding for maximum protection.
Just throwing thing out for you as I do not have the answer.


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

nancy d said:


> Could it be that he wasn't consuming enough of it? I _think_ a goat needs to eat about 2# medicated per feeding for maximum protection.
> Just throwing thing out for you as I do not have the answer.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Sorry meant to say something then I pressed the reply button any way the vet just said it was crystallizing in his stomach so I have no clue either lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

We all know nobody under a year old is going to scarf down a whole 2lb, at least they shouldn't.
I have had does who eat way more than they should, get fat & hooves grow too fast & hard, it's a delicate balance!:GAAH:


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Lol so true


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I'm a big believer in rumensin, which is often labeled monensin, being in my goat feed. Noble Goat Grower 16 RM20 has this. If the other feeds you are thinking about trying have rumensin/monensin, then go for it if you want to. The ingredient that is supposed to prevent UC is ammonium cholride. AC. Noble goat and other goat feeds often have this. Check to be sure they have both. JMO.


----------

